# Teichvorstellung und rundherum



## blotto (26. Mai 2018)

Hallo liebes Forum,

Nachdem ich schon einige Zeit still mitgelesen habe und einige Fragen im Forum auch schon beantwortet bekommen habe, will ich mit diesem Fred meinen Teich und kurz mich vorstellen.

Ich komme aus dem schönen Südniedersachsen aus der Nähe der Bierstadt Einbeck, bin 42 Jahre alt und werde Tom genannt.

Als wir vor einiger Zeit ein Haus gekauft haben, war auch ein kleiner Teich mit dabei. Viel gekümmert haben wir uns die Jahre über nicht um den Teich, immer nur das Nötigste. Entsprechend sah der Teich dann auch aus. so war es vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr als wir aus dem Urlaub wiederkamen und der Teich nahezu die Hälfte an Wasser verloren hatte. So war die Wahl, zuschütten oder komplett neu machen. Nach sehr kurzem Überlegen kam das Ergebnis: neu machen.  So sollte der Teich des Grauens Geschichte sein.
Und so sah er mal aus und da hatten wir schon einiges entfernt:

     


Dann kommen Bilder, wo schon zu sehen ist, wie es mal werden sollte, also vom Umriss her:

        

Und dann bei der Befüllung ind nach der Bepflanzung:

           

Und jetzt wie der Teich momentan (24.05.18) aussieht:

          

So das wars bis dahin erstmal. Ich werde hier immer mal wieder Fotos reinstellen, was sich um den Teich so tut. Im Moment bin ich damit beschäftigt, nicht wiedergekommene Pflanzen zu entfernen und zu ersetzen. Außerdem entferne ich gerade den Kies am Rand des Teiches, der mit Findlingen eingegrenzt ist. Da kommt Spielsand hin und die Pflanzen werden neu eingesetzt. Dazu aber in den nächsten Tagen mehr, wenns interessiert.
Auch wollte ich Beobachtungen tierischen und pflanzlicher Art am und um den Teich hier zeigen.

So nun aber erstmal genug....

Grüße Tom


----------



## blotto (26. Mai 2018)

Ein paar Daten noch: der Teich ist etwa 4x2,5 Meter  groß und an der tiefsten Stelle 1 Meter  tief auf etwa 2x1,80 Metern. Die Flachwasserzone ist etwa 1,5x1 Meter groß. Das dürften so irgendwo zwischen 4500 und 5500 Liter Inhalt sein, genau kann ich das nicht sagen aber so in dem Dreh

An Technik ist ein Oase Biosmart 14000 mit UV Lampe installiert.

10-12 Goldfische sind aus dem alten Teich mit umgezogen.

Gestern Abend habe ich an einigen Stellen am Ufergraben Kies rausgeholt und durch Spielsand ersetzt. Nach Hinweisen und Lesen hier hab ich mich dazu entschlossen und es sieht so auch viel besser „ natürlicher“ aus finde ich.
Dazu sind dann gleich zwei blaue __ Gauklerblumen, zwei __ Froschlöffel, zwei Sumpfdotterblumen und zwei Bachnelkenwurze eingezogen.

Durch den Spielsand konnte ich dann teilweise eine sehr kleine Sumpfzone anlegen um die Pflanzen so in den Teich zu bekommen. Bei mir ist Sumpfzone und Flachwasserzone am Teichrand also „gemischt“. Mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt und ob das überhaupt sinnvoll ist. Auf dem Bild mit dem __ Bachnelkenwurz und dem Froschlöffel kann man das ganz gut erkennen.
Dazu dann auch einige Bilder und das wars erstmal wieder:
         

Über Kritik, Anregungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich immer dankbar

Tom


----------



## blotto (29. Mai 2018)

Heute mal ein Schnappschuss von einer blühenden Steinpflanze. Ich weiß nicht wie due mal auf den Stein gekommen ist und nun blüht sie das erste mal seit einigen Jahren
 

Auch ist bestes Badewetter am Teich. Amseln, Meisen, Spatzen, Rotkehlchen, Rohrsänger.....sind eigentlich den ganzen Tag am Baden. Wenn ich da Eintritt nehmen würde....

Im Garten blüht der Schnittlauch zur Freude der Hummeln
 

Ansonsten ist reger Betrieb am Teich.
Heute soll evtl. noch eine oder zwei Wasserminzen einziehen, wenn ich die bei uns bekomme und weiter Kies gegen Sand getauscht werden.

Kann evtl. jemand zur __ wasserminze was berichten, wie die so ist und welchen Nutzen sie für das Wasser hat?

Grüße Tom

Edit: was meint ihr, kann ich da noch eine __ sumpfdotterblume neben pflanzen?


----------



## Olli.P (29. Mai 2018)

Hi,
zur __ Wasserminze:
Wir sind froh das wir die soweit wieder los sind. 
Mann kann die Blätter zwar trocknen und für Tee etc. nehmen, aber die wächst wie Unkraut, genau wie auch die Gauklerblume................

Bei der Gauklerblume arbeiten wir noch dran die wieder los zu werden....................... 

Ist aber nur unsere persönliche Meinung.


----------



## blotto (29. Mai 2018)

Hi Olli,

Danke für die Antwort. Da mein Teich nicht so groß ist und ich max zwei __ Minzen einpflanzen wollte dürfte das Wuchern hoffentlich nicht so schlimm sein. Wenn dann lichte ich eben aus, da ich eh jeden tag am Teich sitze.
Die __ Gauklerblumen sind auch nur zwei am Teich und einzeln aufgestellt.
Ich werde das wohl mal probieren und schauen wie die sich entwickeln.

Edit: evtl. schaue ich mir __ blutweiderich mal genauer an. Suche halt noch was für bis zu 10-15 cm Wasserstand


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Juni 2018)

Bludweiderich find ich besser als __ Wasserminze. 
Bei der Sumpfdotter würde ich erst mal das nächste Jahr abwarten.


----------



## blotto (2. Juni 2018)

Gestern kam ein __ Pfeilkraut als neuer Bewohner dazu. Erstaunlicherweise hab ich das hier in einem Sonderpostenmarkt gefunden, der eine erstaunlich gute teichpflanzen auswahl hat. Mal sehen wie das Pfeilkraut wird, sieht noch etwas mitgenommen aus:
 

Dann hat es endlich mal ordentlich geregnet, was Teich, Fische, Garten und mich gefreut hat:
 

Sonst war heute noch Schafauftrieb
  

Und Bienen scheinen sich hier auch rumzutreiben:
  

Und zuletzt noch ein kleine saubere Blaumeise:
  

Grüße Tom


----------



## troll20 (10. Juni 2018)

Ja was soll man sagen 
Ausser 

Sehr sehr schick geworden und man sieht wie viel Liebe + erarbeitetes Wissen in Details deines Teiches geflossen ist 
Ob und wie du über Jahre gesehen mit dem Filter glücklich wirst  wird man sehen . Jedoch finde ich den Platz direkt am Eingang ungünstig gewählt .
Von daher kann ich dir nur viel Entspannung an deiner Oase wünschen und hoffe auf weitere schöne Bilder.

PS hat sich den der Besitzer des geflüchteten Bienstocks schon eingefunden????


----------



## blotto (11. Juni 2018)

Danke für die Antwort. 
 Warum ist der Platz am Eingang ungünstig? Optisch oder praktisch? Ein anderer Platz kam eigentlich nicht in frage, hätte sonst zuviel erde aufgeschüttet werden müssen. 
Und der Filter tut bis jetzt was er soll. 

Zu den Bienen: ein Imker war da und wollte die „einfangen“ mit ner wabe und nem Kasten. Als er abends wieder da war, waren die Bienen weg. Hier treiben sich jedes jahr bienen rum. Erst hatte ich __ Hornissen in einem nicht gebrauchten schornstein und jetzt seit einigen jahren immer wieder Bienen. Aber solange die nicht in den Zug vom Kaminofen gehen stöhren die mich nicht.


----------



## troll20 (11. Juni 2018)

Nur rein optisch und auch nur mein persönliches empfinden


----------



## blotto (24. Juni 2018)

Viel Neues gibts derzeit nicht, wachsen tuts am Teich recht wenig, vielleicht auch aufgrund des Wetters. Mehr als 15 grad waren die letzten Tage nicht drin, von Sonne ganz zu schweigen.
Es gibt einen, bzw. zwei, neue Teichbewohner. Von den Rückenschwimmern hatte ich zumindest zwei gesehen, obs noch mehr sind, weiß ich nicht, aber immerhin
 

Eine Krebsscheere blüht nun auch. Die habe ich ungefähr sechs wochen im Teich und die ist vom Volumen her glaub ich 10 mal so groß wie am Anfang.
 

Sonst blüht die Steinplflanzen/__ Bodendecker Wiese wie verrückt, was Hummeln und Bienen anlockt.
 

Im __ Lavendel hab ich das erste __ Taubenschwänzchen dieses Jahr gesehen. Das aufs Foto zu bekommen war mir leider nicht vergönnt. So früh im Jahr hab ich die hier noch nie gesehen. Sonst meist, wenn überhaupt, erst immer Anfang August. Scheinbar kommen die immer weiter nach Norden voran.

Im Moment überlege ich ein Moorbeet anzulegen. Erstmal in einer kleinen Zinkwanne. Kennt sich damit hier vielleicht jemand aus und kann mir dazu Tipps geben? Die Wanne ist 50x40x20 cm groß. Bepflanzen wollte ich die mit __ Sonnentau und irgendeiner Schlauchpflanze. Vielleicht kann ich irgendwo __ Moos dafür auftreiben. Wenn mir so ein Moosbeet zusagt, gibts nächstes Jahr evtl. ein größeres im Garten, also richtiges Beet und nicht in der Wanne.
wie gesagt, für das Moorbeet wäre ich für Tipps echt dankbar.
 

Das wars soweit....

Grüße Tom


----------



## blotto (25. Juni 2018)

Aus dem Moorbeet ist dann doch spontan ein Miniteich geworden. Das Moorbeet wird dann in einem Maurerkübel geplant
 
 

Eingesetzt habe ich da schmalblättriges __ Wollgras, __ Spaltgriffel, __ Pfeilkraut und Wasserlinse


----------



## blotto (26. Juni 2018)

So heute nun ging es zum baumarkt, die nötigen Sachen für ein Moorbeet zu besorgen: zwei 90L Mörtelwannen, KG Rohr mit Verschluß und Torf.
Am nachmittag habe ich dann erstmal Blumentöpfe zusammengesucht und Löcher in die Töpfe und das KG Rohr gebohrt.
 

Danach den Torf ordentlich in der Schubkarre gewässert, in die Wanne gefüllt und festgedrückt.
 
Anschließend den Rest Torf eingefüllt und gut angedrückt.
 

Jetzt heißt es warten dass sich alles noch setzt und am Wochenende dann hoffentlich die bestellten Pflanzen einsetzen.
Davon wirds dann bestimmt wieder Bilder geben.


----------



## Haggard (27. Juni 2018)

Schliesst Du dann einen Wasserzulauf an das KG Rohr an oder wie bewässerst Du den Kübel dauerhaft ?


----------



## blotto (27. Juni 2018)

Das KG Rohr ist zum Bewässern aber nicht dauerhaft sondern nach Bedarf. Man kann durch das Rohr auch den Wasserstand kontrollieren und dann entsprechend nachwässern.


----------



## blotto (2. Juli 2018)

Am Wochenende hab ich den Moorkübel fertig bepflanzt und da ich ziemlich viele Pflanzen bekommen habe den Rest noch in Blumentöpfe.
So sieht der Kübel jetzt aus: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Das __ Moos sollte noch gut wachsen so das bald der größte Teil damit zuwächst.

Und dann hab ich noch einzelne Blumentöpfe bepflanzt:













Jetzt heißt es abwarten wie es sich diesrs Jahr noch entwickelt und zum Winter hin gedanken über einen Frostschutz machen. Der Kübel wird wohl nicht in die Erde gesetzt.


----------



## koichteich (4. März 2019)

Hallo Tom, mich würde interessieren wie es dein Teich den Sommer über ergangen ist. Viel Pflanzenwuchs, Fischi, Veränderungen?
Es sah ja letztes Jahr echt toll aus. 
Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## blotto (23. März 2019)

Hi Andreas,
Über den letzten Sommer hatten sich die Pflanzen ganz gut entwickelt, ist aber auch erst der 1 1/2 sommer gewesen ;-). Ich hoffe, dass es dieses Jahr dann langsam mehr in Gang kommt, zumindest __ Sumpfdotterblume, Gaucklerblume, __ Froschlöffel und __ Blumenbinse sind schon am wachsen.
Heute hat noch eine __ Bachbunge einzug gehalten, mal sehen ob die zu sehr wuchert oder ob ich die im griff halten halten kann. Und ein __ Bachnelkenwurz hats auch noch neu an den Teich geschaftt, ich hoffe dass der dieses Jahr blüht. Die alten Pflanzen kommen noch nicht so ganz in Gang, aber sie wachsen ;-)

Naja das Teich Geschehen kommt ja erst in Gang. Da haben wir uns heute erstmal um ein neues Blumenbeet gekümmert. Ich hoffe mit Margerite, __ Ehrenpreis, __ Moos-__ Steinbrech, Mochus Malve und Echinacea purpurea Sonnenhut die richtige Wahl für Bienen, Hummel und andere Insekten getroffen  zu haben. Auf jeden Fall soll noch ins Beet dunkle Blaunessel, __ Bergminze und Kaukasus-Storchenschnabel. Hat da jemand eine Meinung zu?

Und wo wir grade im Baumarkt waren, durfte eine Sarracenia Hybride für draußen und ein Kapsonnentau Drosera Capensis (zumindest im Sommer draußen) noch in den Einkaufswagen wandern;-).

  
  
Der __ Sonnentau sieht noch etwas mitgenommen vom Umtopfen aus, aber der wird.....

Grüße Tom


----------



## Majestic222 (24. März 2019)

Hallo Tom, 

danke für deine Rückmeldungen 
Mich würde ebenfalls interessieren wie es inzwischen deinem kleinen Moorbeet geht, vor allem nach dem letzten sehr trockenen Sommer  Hat die Bewässerungsart mit dem HT-Rohr gut funktioniert? Und wie haben sich deine __ Moorpflanzen entwickelt?
Gerne ein paar Bilder wenn du mal Zeit hast 

Viele Grüße 
Volker


----------



## Anana (26. März 2019)

blotto schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Forum,
> 
> Nachdem ich schon einige Zeit still mitgelesen habe und einige Fragen im Forum auch schon beantwortet bekommen habe, will ich mit diesem Fred meinen Teich und kurz mich vorstellen.
> 
> ...


Sehr schön und so viel Arbeit gemacht. Ich beginne nur meinen Weg zum Teichparadies=)


----------



## blotto (1. Apr. 2019)

Majestic222 schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> danke für deine Rückmeldungen
> Mich würde ebenfalls interessieren wie es inzwischen deinem kleinen Moorbeet geht, vor allem nach dem letzten sehr trockenen Sommer  Hat die Bewässerungsart mit dem HT-Rohr gut funktioniert? Und wie haben sich deine __ Moorpflanzen entwickelt?
> ...


Hallo Volker,
dem Moorkübel geht es gut. Letzten Sommer musste ich eben viel bewässern, ging mit dem Rohr ganz gut. Man sieht eben gleich wie hoch das Wasser steht. 
Die Pflanzen kommen bei mir jetzt erst seit den letzten etwas wärmeren Tagen ihre ersten Triebe, der Kübel stand auch das ganze Jahr über draußen. Zumindest der Sonnenatu scheint es seht gut über den Winter geschafft zu haben. Viel zu sehen ist da bislang nicht, Bilder würden sich nicht lohnen.

Grüße Tom


----------



## Majestic222 (1. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Tom, 

freut mich das alles bei Dir gut überstanden hat. Wäre toll wenn Du mir/uns mal ein paar Bilder zeigen würdest wenn der Pflanzenwuchs fortgeschritten ist 
VG Volker


----------

